

Show HN: Self decrypting scripts using Bourne and gpg - bracewel
https://www.bracewel.net/encrypted-shell-scripts/

======
bracewel
also on github:
[https://github.com/rolandshoemaker/raziel](https://github.com/rolandshoemaker/raziel)

